# Fitment help - mk6 w/ alphards



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

I have Alphards on my mk6 GTI lowered on FK streetlines (pretty much all the way down)

Rears are 9.5 et40 w/ 225/40/18 tires. I'm rubbing like crazy, tire is peeling off pretty much.

Do I have to camber? Don't really want to though... but will it help if I went to a 225/35/18 instead?

I did have 215/40/18 on there before, but didn't like the idea of all the stretch and no sidewall protection.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Do -4.2 in the rear and the front will be fine! That's what I did for my wheels


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

If you wanted Fitment without camber on a large wheel.... Shouldn't of bought a vw lol


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

didn't want to go that aggressive with camber lol. and yeah, I know with the wheel choice, but everyone told me "you'll be fine with 9.5 rears" :banghead:

just a tad, like 3 degrees at most. what problems will i run into or how will it effect the car after cambering so much?


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothing happens! Lmao


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

you wont run into any problems as long as you have a good alignment. you will get some camber wear but thats about it.


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Mk6SWAG said:


> Nothing happens! Lmao


 So you were cambered that much with your old alphards? You had the same tire size? 



ripNdip said:


> you wont run into any problems as long as you have a good alignment. you will get some camber wear but thats about it.


 Thanks man, think I'm going to do that.


----------

